# Calories Burned While Preaching



## Josh Williamson (Apr 14, 2012)

My wife and I have just started a diet, and we were talking about all the different ways in which we can burn calories, as we spoke about that, the question arose, "How many calories would a preacher burn while preaching?" I have no idea of the answer, so I thought I'd ask my fellow preachers here on PB. Do you know the answer?


----------



## Moireach (Apr 14, 2012)

Errr. One of my ministers burns about fifty, the other burns about 5 thousand. It depends wholly on the kind of preacher you are


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 14, 2012)

When one of the Elder Emeritus at our church decides the A/C is too cold and turns it off in July me and my Geneva gown burn more calories than I was expecting.


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 14, 2012)

Picking up on the Geneva gown, I know that some joggers wear a sweatsuit when running. Do you think some ministers might ...


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 14, 2012)

No Genevan gown, and in the summer the jacket comes off while preaching. But I also preach from a somewhat enclosed pulpit, which confines me to one spot while preaching (thankfully!).


----------



## Somerset (Apr 14, 2012)

You could burn extra calories by waving your arms around - like a charismatic. Or you could run on the spot whilst preaching, though it might make you lose your place in your notes.


----------



## Miss Marple (Apr 14, 2012)

Get a Body Bugg!


----------

